# LFTS 11/7/21



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

30 degree rise in temp has slowed deer movement here in da western UP. 60S IN November will do that. Good luck guys.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

After yesterday’s all day feeling it this morning. Punched in at the same spot but in a tree-y 50 yards closer. All was well until I had a climber monkey experience that made a loud bang. Otherwise up and hopeful - much better shooting lanes and great wind. Meanwhile ran into guys who were north of me were heading home - saw 5 bucks and got two each! So I guess that explained all the ruckus.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

jatc said:


> Is Montana trip work or hunting?


Hunting. Going to be chasing mulies


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful morning to be on stand!

41 degrees and calm here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

nothing yet, but a beautiful morning regardless


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I had a turkey roosted 40 yards behind me that I had no idea was there. A bit if a surprise when it flew out of the roost to say the least! Only thing to report so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Just saw a fight between two small 8's that lasted all of 1.5 seconds. Clear winner got the girl.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaut of a morning. Think I had something go by early behind me…can’t see that way at all. Hunting this property until late morning or early afternoon then switching property’s to where the corn is coming out for tonight’s sit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing but a squirrel so far. 
Very quiet. 
Nothing can walk through all these leaves without hearing something.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

First time in this stand all year. Now I remember why I don't sit here often, red squirrel heaven. I've seen a doe and fawn and called in a little 6 with a limp with the can









Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> I had a turkey roosted 40 yards behind me that I had no idea was there. A bit if a surprise when it flew out of the roost to say the least! Only thing to report so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I thought the first turkey flying out of the roost startled me. Imagine my surprise when two more flew down 20 yards away from behind a big tree trunk! I about jumped out of my stand!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Spike just moved through at 20 yards 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Sitting on the edge of swamp with plenty to see but forgot my noc'ers . I remembered to put my contacts in at least. One doe so far


----------



## Insert name here (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm out nothing so far but hey beautiful morning.trying the decoy as a doe today see what happens.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just called in another one with the can, pretty sure he's dead on the other side of the grass field in my picture. Was a lot of crashing just after he made it to the woods 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Have seen about 10, nothing close. Brought a helper today, made him carry all the gear.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Out with the grandkid this morning. No visuals yet but heard the clanging of antlers down in the woods. Doe bleep deployed.


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Live from Missouri public, got here around noon yesterday did some scouting and hung a stand yesterday afternoon, my buddy seen a nice 9pt and some does, I glasses the river till dark and saw 2 nice bucks and 4 does, in the saddle now on a oak flat raining acorns between two clear cuts. I forgot how challenging public land is but fun also, everything looks so good down here, thick and narly hard to find a spot to shoot past 30 yards, gonna sit till 11ish then reevaluate the situation and might do some more scouting


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

First caller this morning a nice doe at 50 yd - but hadn’t seen a deer yet yesterday.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

First participant.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

One crazy morning. November 7th has been my favorite day to hunt for a while now. South winds are messing up my normal rut stands so I chose one downwind of a bedding area but was also on the edge of a cut bean field. Normally like to hunt farther in this time of year but the winds were wrong. 

Just after daylight I hit the can call a couple times and here comes a 6 point grunting. He went on past. Then there was a doe and fawn that came up the fencerow and went into the woods, nothing followed. 

About 720 I hit the can a couple times and see a buck coming across the little grass field straight to me. The stand I'm in is usually an early season stand because once the leaves drop you really stick out. The buck comes to 30 yards and stands there looking around. Makes a right turn and I come to full draw. BAAAA and release. I see him run across the grass field and just as I lose sight he starts to stumble, then I hear a big crash. 

Later I see a nice buck following a doe, he would look at the calls but he wasn't leaving her. 

About 910 I see a buck about 100 yards into the woods moving away. I bleat, he looks then keeps going. I grunt, he looks and keeps going. I figure what the heck and snort wheese. He spins around and starts coming. HOLY CRAP, IT WORKED! THAT NEVER WORKS. He comes to 40 yards and stops and stands, looking around. I can only see his head behind some brush. He walks away so I bleat, he comes back to the same spot. This happens 4 times. The last time I hit him with another snort wheese. He immediately starts thrashing his antlers around and charges out into the field. 

After a half hour of messing with him I was all fired up, shot him at 20 yards and watched him drop.

My daughter arrived and we easily recovered both of them. The first one was shot through both lungs and the top of the heart. Second was double lunged. 

SWEET SWEET NOVEMBER









Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Beauty WMU! Were you on public?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 797306


Clydesdale


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I’m in. Another 60 degree day here. Good luck and be safe everyone. Safe travels home for those that have to go back tonight.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

WMU05 said:


> Hang and hunt 50 yards from where I was this morning. Had just knocked an arrow. 3 minute hunt. More to come with a full recap in a day or two.
> 
> On cloud 9...
> View attachment 797329


Wow!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

dewy6068 said:


> Hit him with a snortwheeze if he hangs up again. Might be just enough to pull him close enough for a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snortweeze will kill em for sure. That dude is a machine!!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I can’t believe how many neighbors are shooting pistols. It sounds like Detroit or Chicago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Drove over to my property and was surprised to find a big no trespassing sign taped to a tree at the entrance (a culvert into a field, no real driveway). Just bought it this spring, hoping I don't have uninvited guests for opening day.


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Out for one last sit this evening. Won’t make it out the next week due to time change and going back to work. Sitting on the ground tonight in a hail mary. Going after one of the two bucks that I saw last night in this same area.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

WMU05 said:


> Hang and hunt 50 yards from where I was this morning. Had just knocked an arrow. 3 minute hunt. More to come with a full recap in a day or two.
> 
> On cloud 9...
> View attachment 797329


My best buck to date 11 point was a 5 minute bow hunt! Congratulations man supper deer!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

BucksandDucks said:


> One crazy morning. November 7th has been my favorite day to hunt for a while now. South winds are messing up my normal rut stands so I chose one downwind of a bedding area but was also on the edge of a cut bean field. Normally like to hunt farther in this time of year but the winds were wrong.
> 
> Just after daylight I hit the can call a couple times and here comes a 6 point grunting. He went on past. Then there was a doe and fawn that came up the fencerow and went into the woods, nothing followed.
> 
> ...


Out ******* standing !! I'd be a shook up mess dealing with that calling em in....Way to hold your composure and make the shots count! 
Your daughter thinks yer a super hero as she should.
Mines wondering what the hell I'm doing 🤣


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in from the barn. Just got home from work dam OT is nuts. 3 more working days then done until the 22nd. Great job on the drops today! And it's prime time! Git Er Done!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought frost killed mosquitoes?? Wtf...

Alright, prime time and it's going to be 1st pin alley. Phones off. Let's spill some blood


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Out ***** standing !! I'd be a shook up mess dealing with that calling em in....Way to hold your composure and make the shots count!
> Your daughter thinks yer a super hero as she should.
> Mines wondering what the hell I'm doing


You inspire more people than you know buddy 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

BucksandDucks said:


> One crazy morning. November 7th has been my favorite day to hunt for a while now. South winds are messing up my normal rut stands so I chose one downwind of a bedding area but was also on the edge of a cut bean field. Normally like to hunt farther in this time of year but the winds were wrong.
> 
> Just after daylight I hit the can call a couple times and here comes a 6 point grunting. He went on past. Then there was a doe and fawn that came up the fencerow and went into the woods, nothing followed.
> 
> ...


Heck of a day you will never forget! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Out ***** standing !! I'd be a shook up mess dealing with that calling em in....Way to hold your composure and make the shots count!
> Your daughter thinks yer a super hero as she should.
> Mines wondering what the hell I'm doing 🤣


She must have a short memory becsuse you allready killed a monster. Not get off the damn phone and give something a dirt nap


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

4 point came back through…couldn’t Figure out what he was looking at then over the ridge I see 2 bobcats….always cool to see.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Update: He got up and moved a few times very short distance and bedded again each time. Then another big buck came and pushed him back towards me. I think that last push did him in but I’m waiting a long time yet to be safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Not sure this one will have a happy ending. I was able to watch him for 3 hours and he looked sicker and sicker. Then another buck came and pushed him and he didn’t want to move and didn’t move far but then he got below a bank where I couldn’t see him so I sat for an hour watching escape routes and never saw him leave so I snuck out. Came back a few hours later 6 hours after the shot and snuck in there with an arrow nocked and got to the spot where I last saw him and nothing. Found a few beds with no blood. He was Not where I thought he was going to be. Been a long day. Looked through the brush and nothing. Found just a few pin pricks of blood and that was it. Trying a dog next if that doesn’t work I guess I’ll grid search and hope for the best. Arrow was covered in dark blood and spots on it that may have been dried bubbles but the blood started flaking off because it was there for so long before I was able to look at it so I’m not sure. Definitely went through the gut but must have at least got liver if not a lung based on the shot angle. I know he’s dead or will be but finding him has been an uphill battle so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Not sure this one will have a happy ending. I was able to watch him for 3 hours and he looked sicker and sicker. Then another buck came and pushed him and he didn’t want to move and didn’t move far but then he got below a bank where I couldn’t see him so I sat for an hour watching escape routes and never saw him leave so I snuck out. Came back a few hours later 6 hours after the shot and snuck in there with an arrow nocked and got to the spot where I last saw him and nothing. Found a few beds with no blood. He was Not where I thought he was going to be. Been a long day. Looked through the brush and nothing. Found just a few pin pricks of blood and that was it. Trying a dog next if that doesn’t work I guess I’ll grid search and hope for the best. Arrow was covered in dark blood and spots on it that may have been dried bubbles but the blood started flaking off because it was there for so long before I was able to look at it so I’m not sure. Definitely went through the gut but must have at least got liver if not a lung based on the shot angle. I know he’s dead or will be but finding him has been an uphill battle so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

64 degrees when I left to get in my stand. Crazy weather here in DA UP.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Set up at buddy's place. Not used to this fancy treatment on corn edge









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> View attachment 797345
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck. I hope you can get a dog in there. If so, I bet the dog finds him quickly. That deer should be dead if it went through liver and guts…just gotta find him!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Ran across the street for golden hour. Sitting in the Apple trees along the corn field. Bedding to the east and river bottom in front to the south. Almost connected on a big boy last year doing this. It’s the best way to hunt this field on a south wind and it’s only 150yds from the door. Good luck and congratulations to all who were successful today.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Just had a heck of a shooter come behind me close…only place I can’t get a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Piranha man (Apr 11, 2017)

Another 3.5yo, giving him another year. 2 different 3.5yo today.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

WMU05 said:


> Hang and hunt 50 yards from where I was this morning. Had just knocked an arrow. 3 minute hunt. More to come with a full recap in a day or two.
> 
> On cloud 9...
> View attachment 797329


Man, that’s a nice buck WMU!


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Woooah just put an arrow in one.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Not sure this one will have a happy ending. I was able to watch him for 3 hours and he looked sicker and sicker. Then another buck came and pushed him and he didn’t want to move and didn’t move far but then he got below a bank where I couldn’t see him so I sat for an hour watching escape routes and never saw him leave so I snuck out. Came back a few hours later 6 hours after the shot and snuck in there with an arrow nocked and got to the spot where I last saw him and nothing. Found a few beds with no blood. He was Not where I thought he was going to be. Been a long day. Looked through the brush and nothing. Found just a few pin pricks of blood and that was it. Trying a dog next if that doesn’t work I guess I’ll grid search and hope for the best. Arrow was covered in dark blood and spots on it that may have been dried bubbles but the blood started flaking off because it was there for so long before I was able to look at it so I’m not sure. Definitely went through the gut but must have at least got liver if not a lung based on the shot angle. I know he’s dead or will be but finding him has been an uphill battle so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Man, from what you described he wouldn’t move far unless you bumped him when you snuck out, and even then maybe not far after ~4 hours of waiting. I’ll bet he’s dead or unable to run far near where you last saw him. I’m not tracking him but he sounded like a very sick buck when you “snuck out” . I’ve seen two that at the point I’m thinking your buck is at could get up and crash away but not far and then they can’t do that.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Piranha man said:


> Another 3.5yo, giving him another year. 2 different 3.5yo today.
> View attachment 797353


Hell of a pass. Good on you. I’d be lettin one fly.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

So the mornings hunt ended uneventfully. No other deer seen after 9:00am - suspect the pressure from the nearby hunting camp took its toll - in the light saw the two many seat where they killed the bucks yesterday - too close for comfort. Tree choice was a real PITA and ended up lower than I wanted, and I dont think it helped in getting that buck to come in close - might have been only a 4pt, but wasn't a year-olds body and he didn't have a bar of a quiet grunt or the can. Lessons learnt. Oh and then driving home I had a forky try suicide by car right near home. The search for the elusive first deer continues Tuesday.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Four baldies which apparently didn’t get the memo that we switched the clock this morning They came past right at the end of the hunt. Oh well


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like lots of success today. Nice job to all those who put one down and to every one who went out. I couldnt make it make it out today due to family things going on (which were great!). Ill be back out starting tomorrow and doing as many all day sits as I can the next 2 weeks. I killed my second largest buck on Nov 12 a few years back.... so the clock is ticking. Have fun and good luck everyone. I just love this forum and all the interaction!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Had an awesome morning sat until noon at 1120 am I had a 120+ 9 point get on me quickly and before I was committed to killing him he got by at 28 yards. Deer I definitely wish I had been ready on. Set up on him tonight and he came out in field dad was picking beans in about 200 yards away worked a licking branch. Logged lots of hours over last 7 days had some awesome hunts. Done until Tuesday and Thursday now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Week off work came to an end tonight. Hunted with my son to close it out and he passed on this nice young buck.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Deskjockey1 said:


> Beauty WMU! Were you on public?


Nope. Pulled out the public land style on our southern Michigan lease.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

WMU05 said:


> Hang and hunt 50 yards from where I was this morning. Had just knocked an arrow. 3 minute hunt. More to come with a full recap in a day or two.
> 
> On cloud 9...
> View attachment 797329


Stud! Congrats


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Piranha man said:


> Another 3.5yo, giving him another year. 2 different 3.5yo today.
> View attachment 797353





Bowhunt said:


> Week off work came to an end tonight. Hunted with my son to close it out and he passed on this nice young buck.
> View attachment 797379


Great pass guys!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BucksandDucks said:


> One crazy morning. November 7th has been my favorite day to hunt for a while now. South winds are messing up my normal rut stands so I chose one downwind of a bedding area but was also on the edge of a cut bean field. Normally like to hunt farther in this time of year but the winds were wrong.
> 
> Just after daylight I hit the can call a couple times and here comes a 6 point grunting. He went on past. Then there was a doe and fawn that came up the fencerow and went into the woods, nothing followed.
> 
> ...


A hunt you'll never forget. Congrats on two fine bucks.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

WMU05 said:


> Nope. Pulled out the public land style on our southern Michigan lease.


Awesome buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

WMU05 said:


> Hang and hunt 50 yards from where I was this morning. Had just knocked an arrow. 3 minute hunt. More to come with a full recap in a day or two.
> 
> On cloud 9...
> View attachment 797329


Not sure we can wait a day or two… lol. Congrats on an absolute hammer.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I heard deer...didn't see them. Weeds are 6+' tall I'm only 4' 🤣. Squirrels don't take the runs these deer were on. Wasn't on the X but was close. Relayed info to bro's hopefully 1 outta the 3 will make it in to kill when they're 20' up and can get em.

I'll be back near there sooner then later.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Boy some of you pass on some pretty impressive bucks most of which I would've put an arrow through. I guess you must have really great spots. Congrats.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Seen 2 nice bucks chasing this evening and a lil we buck under me the whole time was a good sit .


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Morning hunt was great afternoon hunt not so much. This heat turned them off big time. It was 65 when I got to my stand I swatted mosquito’s from 230 to close. One small 4pt buck came by about a half hour before close. Not good this “nice weather” is for the freakin birds! Congrats to all who scored today some really dandy’s went down and some real dandy’s got a pass. Nice work guys!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Not sure this one will have a happy ending. I was able to watch him for 3 hours and he looked sicker and sicker. Then another buck came and pushed him and he didn’t want to move and didn’t move far but then he got below a bank where I couldn’t see him so I sat for an hour watching escape routes and never saw him leave so I snuck out. Came back a few hours later 6 hours after the shot and snuck in there with an arrow nocked and got to the spot where I last saw him and nothing. Found a few beds with no blood. He was Not where I thought he was going to be. Been a long day. Looked through the brush and nothing. Found just a few pin pricks of blood and that was it. Trying a dog next if that doesn’t work I guess I’ll grid search and hope for the best. Arrow was covered in dark blood and spots on it that may have been dried bubbles but the blood started flaking off because it was there for so long before I was able to look at it so I’m not sure. Definitely went through the gut but must have at least got liver if not a lung based on the shot angle. I know he’s dead or will be but finding him has been an uphill battle so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


You did everything right except make a perfect shot. Good chance you will find him tomorrow. From what you described that buck is hurting bad. They can live a long time with a one lung hit. I wish you the best of luck tomorrow don’t give up I bet he’s bedded up dead somewhere.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Best Michigan deer. First 3.5 year old off my 18 acres.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

lreigler said:


> Best Michigan deer. First 3.5 year old off my 18 acres.


Way to go teammate! Pictures!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

13 year old niece shot a sixer tonight. Her second deer ever but first with the bow. Shot it out of my tree stand at 7 yards 25min after getting into it.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Not sure this one will have a happy ending. I was able to watch him for 3 hours and he looked sicker and sicker. Then another buck came and pushed him and he didn’t want to move and didn’t move far but then he got below a bank where I couldn’t see him so I sat for an hour watching escape routes and never saw him leave so I snuck out. Came back a few hours later 6 hours after the shot and snuck in there with an arrow nocked and got to the spot where I last saw him and nothing. Found a few beds with no blood. He was Not where I thought he was going to be. Been a long day. Looked through the brush and nothing. Found just a few pin pricks of blood and that was it. Trying a dog next if that doesn’t work I guess I’ll grid search and hope for the best. Arrow was covered in dark blood and spots on it that may have been dried bubbles but the blood started flaking off because it was there for so long before I was able to look at it so I’m not sure. Definitely went through the gut but must have at least got liver if not a lung based on the shot angle. I know he’s dead or will be but finding him has been an uphill battle so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



I wish I wouldn't have been driving and could have shared my experience from 2 years ago. I shot a buck at 27yds quartering to slightly, I hit about 3 inches further back and 3 inches lower than expected. This was on his left side, I didn't think that was important but the left side has less of the liver than the right. The stomach is on the left side under the liver and lung, it is actually further forward than I ever thought possible. 

The deer ran 50 yards and stood for 5 minutes, laid down for 30 minutes, got up and moved 30 more yards, laid down for an hour, moved another 30 yards, laid for 2.5 hours, got up again and stumbled off. I gave him 7 hours from the shot thinking I got the liver, when I snuck down near him he shuffled off down a ridge. I called dogs and got zero responses. Next morning I followed what tracks, tiny drops of blood, and just walked on the easiest territory. He was dead about 120 yds from the last bed, maybe 250-300 yds from my treestand. I had a 1/2 inch slice in the liver and a hole in the stomach. 

Your deer is dead and he is probably within 300 yards of your stand, I hope you can find him to get some closure. Good luck and PM if I can help grid search.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

lreigler said:


> View attachment 797385


Great buck! Love the weird ones 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

JasonSlayer said:


> View attachment 797384
> 
> 13 year old niece shot a sixer tonight. Her second deer ever but first with the bow. Shot it out of my tree stand at 7 yards 25min after getting into it.


That's awesome Jason. Congrats to you both 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

WMU05 said:


> Hang and hunt 50 yards from where I was this morning. Had just knocked an arrow. 3 minute hunt. More to come with a full recap in a day or two.
> 
> On cloud 9...
> View attachment 797329


Nice job WMU05


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Tonight’s doe. 
View attachment 797392











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

lreigler said:


> View attachment 797385


Very cool, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

WMU05 said:


> Hang and hunt 50 yards from where I was this morning. Had just knocked an arrow. 3 minute hunt. More to come with a full recap in a day or two.
> 
> On cloud 9...
> View attachment 797329


Outstanding……congratulations on a great buck !
Flight


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

JasonSlayer said:


> View attachment 797384
> 
> 13 year old niece shot a sixer tonight. Her second deer ever but first with the bow. Shot it out of my tree stand at 7 yards 25min after getting into it.


Big congrats to your niece. I'm happy to see kids with bows. I'm afraid kids with bows are a dying breed with crossbows legal now.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

JasonSlayer said:


> View attachment 797384
> 
> 13 year old niece shot a sixer tonight. Her second deer ever but first with the bow. Shot it out of my tree stand at 7 yards 25min after getting into it.


Congrats to the young Lady


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

lreigler said:


> View attachment 797385


Best picture of the day! Congratulations to you and your beautiful family!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

lreigler said:


> View attachment 797385


Congrats


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Stubee said:


> Man, I’m sorry. I thought you’d find him pretty soon but would guess you thought the same. It’s been a long time for me personally but I know it hurts to lose an animal you’re sure you’ve killed. It was really tough for me to go back out, but my wife coaxed me to over time as she knows how much it means to me to hunt whitetail. Better days will come.


Yeah just trying to scab over right now. Probably done bow hunting for the season more due to time and heading north for rifle camp but I’m still pretty bummed. Thanks again for the support and advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Yeah just trying to scab over right now. Probably done bow hunting for the season more due to time and heading north for rifle camp but I’m still pretty bummed. Thanks again for the support and advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


When I lost the trail of my buck last week, I searched the area of last blood - a bed - for a good half hour with no luck - lots of swamp and water to wash away blood. We eventually started walking the 2 track that was right near the last blood because we knew his nose was pointed in that direction, we were still seeing lots of deer tracks, and so we hoped to get lucky and about 75-100 yards down, bam, there was a speck of blood on a blade of grass. We got excited and focused and started finding heavy blood again. Even after backtracking, I never figured out how he went the length of a football field without leaving so much as a drop of blood. If I had been in your shoes, I think I would've crossed the stream and worked the bank up and down stream. He should be leaving heavier prints trying to climb a sloppy river bank with injuries unless he got swept downstream.

Regardless, it sounds like you put in a great amount of effort and sometimes these things happen, unfortunately. Good luck on the rest of the season. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Guy63 said:


> thanks for the feedback. I called the DNR but they are closed


Nothing but answering machines for days. Nice fuking support!


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Got a call back. I sent the photos to the guy and he said it's a classic case of a wound healing. Shot, vehicle or some other injury. Said deer is fine to eat.


----------

